# codine



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

okay im posting this again.. i dont know where the other one posted sorry... question, i just got a tooth pulled, dentist gave me tylenol codine.. i like how it makes me less anxiouse,, jittery.. my mind is less racey.. could this just cause an addiction to a pain killer or might it actualy be kind of good for me.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Aminic, 
I'm sorry, but this is exactly how people with problems get addicted to prescription opiates like codeine, vicodan, percocet, and the worst, oxycontin. There really arent any you can take safely for a long time. They're even more addictive than benzodiazepines. I worked my way through my second year of school in a pharmacy, and many, many people become addicted to legal pain killers. Its really sad, actually. The closest safe drug I can think of for you would be valium. They use it to wean people off of opiates and benzodiazepines, and people on here like Janine used it to deal with anxiety for many years.

Peace 
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

Yep, I did use valium for many many years and had no problems with it.

But....ah, those little pain killers. A while back I had an appendix operation (burst appendix, not regular) and they gave me that ever so delightful percoset and a take-home prescription of vicodin. Now, let me tell you, when you are in PHYSICAL pain, darn...those things are magnificent and I am terribly glad I had them.

But after taking percoset for five days and then vicodin for over 4 weeks....I was addicted.

I literally found myself being happy when I noticed the time..."oh, good! I can take another vicodin!" There was a temporary feeling of artificial "well being" that was unlike anything I've ever tried besides cocaine.

However....after a few weeks, there was a bad rebound effect - I'd get to feeling "odd" as the drug wore off. Then when I finallly quit taking them (no more pain and the precription ran out) I could really feel it. It's not pretty. I would NEVER have wanted to go through that while I was still dp'd and/or anxiety ridden.

Trust me. IF you need them for bad physical pain, take them the shortest amount of time possible.

And NEVER let yourself be fooled into taking them as tranquilizers (or mood elevators)

If you don't listen to me, you'll find out. And I really really hope you listen.

Peace,
Janine


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

back in my weed smoking days, i was with one of my former " friends" and we had already smoked & he was drunk prior to that, he than proceeded to take codine, crush it up & snort it. The next day his girl asked me what happened so i told her & than he got angry at me, had a little argument & we haven't been friends since. My experience with codine is no good, kids used to steal em from their parents & snort em, or just take em for recreational use. I never touched the stuff, & im not sure how it helps medically.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

While on the subject...

I have to go to the dentist to have a tooth pulled out...
I'm kinda scared of the stuff he puts to make this part numb...
Anyone have advices ?

CAn it get my DP worst...
I had this done before but since I was put on benzo I'm more scared of it...any input would be appreciated


----------

